# Getting my Yamaha WX11 wind controller to work properly with Kontakt?



## dathyr1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello,

I am trying to get my Yamaha WX11 to play properly with the breath dynamics and dont know what to set for kontakt settings for sounds I want to play. I have had this instrument since the 1990's and thought I would pull it out of moth balls and get it to work.

The instrument plays the notes fine, but no breath control dynamics at all. The WX11 has the midi adaptor, so I am going WX11 to midi to USB and then into my Windows 7 computer to play Kontakt 5 sounds in the standalone mode.

I looked through my WX11 manual and could not find any mention of what CC controller or what ever controls does the breath portion of the WX11. They did some explaination but it was with using one of the old hardware synths.

I know it worked, cause I used to play this instrument on my SY99 and TG500 by Yamaha and there we set some special settings to get breath control to work.

Just wondering if I can get this to work with Kontakt 5 or any of the computer virtual instruments. Did not try it with my DAW yet.

I did do one thing, I clicked on the Volume knob in the kontakt editor and selected learn CC and then blew into the WX11. I did get volume changes but they were in very crude steps,maybe 3 or 5 jump levels. And the starting volume 0 point was way high. So i could not get a smooth breath dynamics doing this.

I hoped I explained everything I have done, and wondering if anyone is doing something similar and how I can make the Breath portion work properly with Kontakt 5.

thank you,

DaveT


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 3, 2013)

The WX sends CC2, Breath.

But the simplest thing you can do is to right-click on the volume slider in Kontakt to bring up MIDI learn, play a note on your WX, and it'll be mapped.

Now, that's pretty crude, but it's the starting point.


----------



## dathyr1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Nick.

Played around a little bit more after dinner here.

As you said:
I Just found out myself that it is CC2 for breath for the WX11 and I see even doing that is very crude breath dynamics. There seems to be no gradual breath dynamics by just setting the main volume to CC2. It varies but not the way it worked with my older hardware synths to make it sound realistic Tends to do increment jumps and spurts if I blow gradually harder or gradually softer into the WX11. Not smooth dynamics at least the way I thought it might work. Maybe it is the older technology.

If anyone is using a WX11, be interested in any starting parameter setups.

Ill keep playing around with the WX11, if I come up with something I will post it.

At least it is doing something.

take care,

DaveT


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 3, 2013)

Dave, the problem is that you have to dig a little deeper into each individual program to make it respond properly.

And what you're saying about hardware synths working better with a wind controller is exactly right. Software synths work just as well, but samples can be tough.

You might try Wallander WIVI. Also, the Samplemodeling libraries work well with a wind controller.

Otherwise you just need to set whatever expression control is provided in each Kontakt instrument you want to set up, and then scale it so it responds to your playing. As I said, just mapping the main volume to CC2 is pretty crude.


----------



## dathyr1 (Apr 4, 2013)

reposting this reply. dont see my last reply post on VI .

Thanks Nick for your replies and info. Like you said it will be some playing around with sounds and settings. The two you mentioned are VST pluggins and I dont have those and are kind of expensive for me to buy right now.
I have so many sounds for Kontakt, be neat if I can get some of those to work half way decent. I also have many VST plugins myself. I tried a couple, but they do about the same as what I am getting in Kontakt right now with just controlling volume.

Be neat if I can get my Embertone Sexy Sax for Kontakt to work with my WX11(breath controller wise). It sounds cool even with the crude breath control. I have a couple of their flutes also.

I found one website that sells kontakt wind instrument packs for wind controllers, but he wants 70 dollars for each sound pack. Not that desperate yet. So also looking on the web for hints to try.

back to testing things tonight.

again thanks and take care,

DaveT


----------

